
Cancer treatment: The killer within (2014) - prostoalex
http://www.nature.com/news/cancer-treatment-the-killer-within-1.14955
======
byteCoder
I'm currently almost 3.5 years post-treatment in one of Dr. Steven Rosenberg's
adoptive cell therapy trials for Stage IV melanoma (which were mentioned in
the article). I'm one of the lucky patients (20+%) who have experienced a
complete response because of this treatment. Triggering the body's immune
response does work for some patients and some cancers, and this can be a
fruitful line for research.

------
melling
Sounds like we are making rapid progress in using the immune system to treat
cancer: [http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org](http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org)

